# GPS question, 2011 with RSE



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a question
Did anybody connect an aftermarket GPS to the head unit of the Routan with RSE? Couldn't find one with navi when I bought it, but it is basically the only thing missing.

Anyone has any idea?

Also, how hard it is to find a GPS head unit and how much they run for??

Thank you guys


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Assuming you have a touch screen radio already an RBZ? If you want the factory in dash NAV unit you'll want to look for a high speed RHB radio or RHR. Keep in mind that the back light behind the hard keys will be a different color, not red unless it comes from a Routan already. Look on Ebay for and RHB or RHR radio. I'm sure some others will chime in as a few guys have just gone thru this. There is also no input to the radio other than the USB for file transfer and iPod integration, and the 3.5mm aux input so I don't think it's possible to use and aftermarket dash mounted GPS and output the data to the screen on your radio, if that's what your asking. 

Here's a few links:

http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?LH_T...kw=RHB+radio&_odkw=routan+GPS+radio&_osacat=0
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5664440-Buying-a-salvage-radio
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/22910-Radio-Information-Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5610716-Has-anyone-used-a-generic-satellite-antenna


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you for the information.
I was thinking about connecting a GPS receiver through either RGB or other input, but now I know that my only option is to get a head unit and swap it.

Didn't feel like spending 1000$, but I guess that's what needs to be done...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

If you can get a GPS that does output you could, but to be able to see it on the screen you'll need a lock pick since you can't have video in motion, unless you just want to hear it thru the speakers. So if you don't already have the GPS you'll be creeping up in price with the addition of the lock pick. Perhaps if you just want to hear it you could get a GPS with a 3.5MM jack and go into the aux port on the face of the radio. Keep searching on Ebay, the price really fluctuates on these radios, you just need to pull the trigger at the right time! Your options may still be open if you can get a GPS with the 3.5mm jack.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

The idea was to put a hideaway unit and use it from the oem screen.
It doesn't look possible, and I will definitely look into a new head unit, now I know that is plug and play and I see that they are fairly easy to find.
Will be checking out until i find the right price.
Another thing, will 430 and 730 work no matter what, or it maybe different depending on the year? I remember that Mercedes at a certain point had changes in the can bus and you couldn't use older head units, wondering if VW was the same...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Pretty sure the 430 &730 will work as long as it's a highspeed unit. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Factory Nav Cons:
* About $900.00 option on a new Routan. 
* It does not allow address entry while you are driving.
* The update disc is $150.00.
* I didnt like switching between the map and radio
* I like having the radio station and song names show all the time on the main display. 

The only advantage I see with the factory system is audio through the speakers and less chance of theft. Good aftermarket GPS are now $100 with free lifetime map and traffic updates. Some of the them have MP3 players and audio output that you could connect to the AUX in on the radio.

For these reasons I decided not to get the factory system and placed a Garmin NUVI 765T on the dash.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

I do have a windshield mounted GPS, but I always prefer having an in-dash unit that does all the work. If the car didn't have the rear entertainment system, I would have gone with Pioneer or Alpine, but I don't feel like finding out if it is possible, and what I need to make it work... Does days are over for me...
You have all good points, but if I could find a unit for a good price I will definitely pull the trigger on the factory one...



showtz said:


> Factory Nav Cons:
> * About $900.00 option on a new Routan.
> * It does not allow address entry while you are driving.
> * The update disc is $150.00.
> ...


----------

